# Which breed is this



## rajan (Feb 22, 2020)

Can u identify the dog breed









Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Unfortunately without a pedigree it's just a mutt. Maybe lab mix, maybe bull breed mix.


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

No one will be able to tell you anything factual other than a guess except maybe the person who bred the dog. If you really want to know just DNA the pup. 😉


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2020)

AGK said:


> No one will be able to tell you anything factual other than a guess except maybe the person who bred the dog. If you really want to know just DNA the pup. &#128521;


How much does a DNA test cost

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2020)

EckoMac said:


> Unfortunately without a pedigree it's just a mutt. Maybe lab mix, maybe bull breed mix.


My friend gave me the pup telling it is pitbull

Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2020)

AGK said:


> No one will be able to tell you anything factual other than a guess except maybe the person who bred the dog. If you really want to know just DNA the pup. &#128521;


When she was small she looked like this do u have an idea which breed is this??









Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan (Feb 22, 2020)

rajan said:


> My friend gave me the pup telling it is pitbull
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


She looked like this when she was small









Sent from my Redmi 6A using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

So because you aren't getting the answer you want you're going to keep asking the same question? No one can tell you by looks what kind of dog you have. A pedigree will tell you that. Without one, you have a mutt.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

rajan,

Yesterday I deleted a new thread asking the same question. All 12 of your posts ask the same, "what breed is this", question. You have been told repeatedly that despite what your misinformed friend told you it is a mutt. 
Sorry it's not the results you want but if you ask the same question here again I will consider it trolling and it will be dealt with accordingly.

Joe


----------



## AGK (Jul 6, 2017)

rajan said:


> AGK said:
> 
> 
> > No one will be able to tell you anything factual other than a guess except maybe the person who bred the dog. If you really want to know just DNA the pup. &#128521;
> ...


Anywhere from 120 to 300. I'd recommend Embark. Swab em at home and mail it in.


----------

